# Please welcome Lara (lara) & Sarah (caffn8me) to Specktra.Net staff!



## Janice (Sep 24, 2006)

Two of our international members have accepted positions on Specktra.Net staff! Lara will help moderate the MAC Chat forum as well as it's sub-forums. Sarah is moderater of the MAC Chat sub-forum Counterfeit MAC.

Both of these ladies bring their incredible talent and passion to Specktra, and I am very appreciative of their assistance on the forum! Welcome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah!  That's great news! Both ladies are well qualified!


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 24, 2006)

Great news!  Both ladies always have interesting insight.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

i said it before but here it goes again YAY! :congrats:


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats to them! They both are very qualified!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah!!!! Very cool, they always give TONS of useful info and are very helpful. Im glad they are on staff Congrats ladies!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 24, 2006)

yay! congrats!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 24, 2006)

i always though that they should both be mods since their soo knowledgeable 

congrats!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 24, 2006)

yay congrats !!


----------



## ette (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats girls!! You both deserve it soooo much. Hehe I just had to use that smiley...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 24, 2006)

Two of the best for the job!  Congratulations!  You both are such wonderful to have on Specktra!


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 24, 2006)

congrats guys!!


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome, everyone.


----------



## aziza (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay! Both of you ladies always provide a wealth of information!


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 25, 2006)

You mean they weren't staff all along? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Congrats!


----------



## Wattage (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well deserved!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats girls.

I don't know why but I thought Lara was a mod before.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrads girlies!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay!  Congratulations, ladies!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay for Lara and Sarah! That's fantastic!


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 27, 2006)

Awesome to hear!  You bring so much to Specktra already, congrats!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you all so much for an amazing welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_i said it before but here it goes again YAY! :congrats:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

